# Eagle tailwheel issues



## pnassar (Feb 7, 2016)

I need a little advice on a tailwheel for my Eagle. I recently purchased 291FC. Came with a AP 6118 20 degree 6 in. The angle is to small and the pivot bolt is laying back about 15 degrees. I ordered a 45 deg 4 in unit from AP and this unit angles to far forward. Seems like it needs around 30 degrees. Might be able to mill the undersurface of the 20 degree unit to get it close to having the pivot bolt vertical. Any suggestions ?

Thank you

Peter


----------

